# Graphics Contest #58 TAZ ... VOTING thread



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Original Photo*...










*Entry 1...*









*Entry 2...*









*Entry 3...*









*Entry 4...*










I decided to host the pictures at Photobucket...If your entry was hosted at PB...
Please leave the link until the Voting is over....
This way, the winner can get a new contest up and running,
we can work on our new graphic and wait for Cat Forum photos to come back.

We also had some new participants for this contest...
So if we have a first time winner this contest...
Others will be very happy to help you get the new contest going if you need any help. :mrgreen:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)




----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

When you set up a poll with this new forum style...
IT IS SOOOOO EASY!

I am so pleased...before it was a painful task.
This time I did not even need a calendar!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You've all done such a great job! Thank you for making Taz so cute.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Wow! This was hard to choose!
I liked the first one because it looks like a football trading card, very innovative concept for a cat!
I liked the second one because he made a cute li'l devil!
I liked the third one because of the 'glowing' b'flies and flower.
I liked the fourth one because of the entire setting, like on an occasional table in someone's hallway.

Great jobs by everyone! I may have to see about getting into this...
h


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow, all fantastic entries! Well done!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

*Congrats!!!*

LadyNeko....You are the winner this time around! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Congratulations, LadyNeko!  We'll be looking forward to the next contest.


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh geez ... I completely forgot about this :lol: 


Thanks everyone.  Need to think of a new theme now. :lol:


----------

